
Lord of the Manor: a medieval city builder game - morrishsieh
http://www.lordofthemanor.io/
======
morrishsieh
Hey guys, just wanted to add. I didn't make this game so I can't really take
the suggestions into account. :( I just found it on Reddit awhile back and
enjoyed it. Thought you guys might enjoy it as well. It seems to have been
pretty stagnant since the original Reddit thread I found it from though (about
a year ago):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/comments/e9mpd1/lord_of_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebGames/comments/e9mpd1/lord_of_the_manor_a_medieval_city_builder_im/)

~~~
raindropm
I just check the dev's
Twitter([https://twitter.com/sebovzeoueb](https://twitter.com/sebovzeoueb))
The most recent post(half a month ago) seems like he's experimenting with next
prototype of this game! Maybe he's more active on his Discord.

I just start playing Anno series just while ago, so I really love this mini
and charming version of it. Thanks for posting it.

------
gault8121
This is really fun! It reminds me of playing Pharoh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharaoh_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharaoh_\(video_game\))

A few ideas: (1) once you build everything there isn't really an end game. One
easy way of adding more of an end game now is to do something like factorio
and make upgrading the keep really expensive - you could have a couple of more
advanced upgrades that require a lot of gold and glass for example. This would
make the player need to harvest the full map. (2) deleting roads got really
slow on a full map. (3) I clicked on the menu screen by accident frequently,
but clicking on the menu again doesn't close it (you have to go to "return to
game"). If you could make clicking on it again close that would be great. (4)
the one thing that was a bit challenging is not knowing what my resource
limits are. Adding resource limits as small text under the amount I have now
would be really helpful.

As a future game design, it could be fun to add a public health element -
homes can get the plague, and you have to build wells for clean water,
morgues, parks, etc. If you build too dense, the plague spreads faster, but
you also have a productive city. It would add a dynamic of having to carefully
plan where you build roads and, as a result how dense you want your housing to
be. A worksite could be plagued just like a house, and then wouldn't produce
resources. This might work well with the current gameplay.

~~~
nullifidian
It doesn't just remind of Pharoh/Caesar. It's basically the same game! Needs
some differentiating mechanic.

~~~
gault8121
Well it's free and in the browser? For an entire generation that never played
Pharoh, this would be a lot of fun. It would be cool if the author open
sourced this and people could submit their own mechanics.

------
gladimdim
I am building a 2D-scroller-voxel game that has Settlers like economy model:

[https://locadeserta.com/sloboda/](https://locadeserta.com/sloboda/)

(better viewed from mobile devices) It has PWA and Android support:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gladimdim....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gladimdim.sloboda)

And all version are built on Flutter! It is truly amazing UI framework.

~~~
jamil7
Any chance of an iOS bersion?

------
mLuby
A few minutes in, my browser asks:

> "Do you want to allow lordofthemanor.io to use up to 2 GB of storage?"

Now I know where the peasants are storing all that lumber.

~~~
firstbabylonian
a zip bomb?! that's sabotage

------
eatonphil
This is a lot of fun! The zoom and controls are great. A few things to wish
for: 1) show the road path before I build it otherwise a stray cursor movement
can create unwanted road, 2) allow me to fast-forward time, and 3) allow me to
control where workers spend time on not just ban them from consuming a
particular item.

Very nice work!

~~~
antihero
The zoom seems incredibly sensitive on Mac

------
hijp
Dude congrats! This is an amazing game, I just spent an hour and a half
upgrading to Keep.

I love how even a simple game like this can show the messiness of urban
planning. I'm trying to keep people happy and fed and educated, so sometimes
that means demolishing a house or two to build a school.

Really fun.

------
Imanari
Very pleasant how intuitive you start building the city. I kind of missed
seeing villagers running around and it is kind of hard to see if a building is
active. The game feels really nice but I missed a bit of that visual feedback,
but that might be just my taste. Nice work.

------
simonebrunozzi
It would be interesting to know the software stack used to build this game. I
suspect it's a lot of JS, and perhaps some simple back-end. But I'm not an
expert in game building, so I can be completely wrong about it.

------
ed312
Fun, but I think I hit the end of the stuff to build. Couple things would be
nice: 1\. Visual indications on all production structures of active work 2\.
Some way to incorporate travel time / people walking on roads 3\. Sounds

------
h0l0cube
This is very reminiscent of the original Settlers video games.

~~~
gladimdim
I am still in love of Settlers III and IV. I used to play with my sister via
some direct LAN feature. Still remember how she gathered shitload of level 3
generals and I discovered that by using spies. I placed spies in the forest
directly behind the tree. He was not visible until the soldier comes nearby.
In this way I found her huge army. I gathered 40 elite vikings and did a
special operation: 4 ferries dropped them just into the heart of her kingdom:
mountains. I was able to completely destroy her economy before she could
return her army. Then my looters took everything and she lost :D

Settlers V was naahhh and their latest browser based game was a disappointment
as well.

Instead of waiting on normal settlers I decided to build my own game:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gladimdim....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gladimdim.sloboda)
[https://locadeserta.com/sloboda/#/](https://locadeserta.com/sloboda/#/)

Currently it is 2D voxel art but in couple month I plan to upgrade it to real
3D view. Just waiting when Flutter gets support for voxel files :)

~~~
h0l0cube
I played the more ancient Settlers that came out on the Amiga. It didn't have
sea exploration that came later, but that does sound fun!

------
kaybe
I am a bit concerned by the rate my citizens are consuming gold jewellery. It
seems similar to the food consumption rate - what the heck are they doing?

------
Mobius01
It’s such a good distillation of what made Stronghold and the Impressions’s
city building series so great. Please keep it going!

------
Aperocky
This is really fun, and inspiring! Have you by any chance played Stronghold
Crusader before?

------
ajmarsh
Looks cool, but for us filthy casuals could you add a tutorial? Thanks.

